# Sherlock won't unroll at all



## CloudyCandyx

I brought him to my parents' for the weekend, and since I put him in the car he's barely come out of his ball. This is really unusual;; he usually unballs right away. From the tiny bit I've gotten him to unball I can tell that his tummy's plenty warm, and he was just fine before we left. I'm just going nuts because I want him to be okay. I tried rubbing his back, rolling him back and forth, and just relaxing, but he's still balled up and my hands hurt really, really bad. I don't know what to do because I've NEVER had this problem with him! I'm so stressed out right now


----------



## CloudyCandyx

by the way, he is quilling. And if I pet his back he unballs a little bit, but as soon as I stop he balls right up. I got him to unball earlier, but then my dad scared him and he hasn't come out yet. So...yeah. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Nebular

Norman has freaked out like this once before when we visited the vet (and waited for her to get free and see us). In his case, touching his back just made things worse as he seemed to perceive it as a predator still trying to get him. What I found worked best for him was to wrap him up fairly snug in one of his regular snuggle shirts, plop him down on my chest where it's nice and warm and familiar in what would be a feet down position when he unrolls, and quietly talk to him. It took him a good 15 minutes or so to calm down enough where he'd start to think about poking his nose out of his ball and another 10 or 15 to finally take a few steps - just enough for him to turn and snuggle into me tightly with his quills still mostly-raised. With any luck some of those might help. :?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

I hate when they do that! Hazel scared me last night...I was in bed and heard her on her wheel so turned the camera on to watch her. She was sitting in her wheel in a HUGE ball. I watched her for 15 min or so and she never moved AT ALL. I finally got out of bed thinking something must be wrong with her. She would not unball and when I tried to pick her up she slid out of the wheel right into a fresh turd ugh! By the time I got her out she had fresh turd all balled in with her and she was some pissed lol. I was able to get some of the turd off her because she "slightly" unballed as she was annoyed about the poop...even though she was not cooperating. She was even angrier that I grabbed a pen to use and kinda carefully wedged it out of her quills. 

I put her back in her cage and she partly unballed but would not move...mind you she is not used to me getting up after lights out and bothering with her. Temp check/all is good. I decided to just let her be and watch her on the camera to make sure she was ok...back to bed I went watching her for another 10+ min and she STILL did not move...NOTHING! Just laid there half balled up on her side  

Out of bed again and got her out...this time she unballed and I checked her all out. She was a-ok and off she went when I put her back the second time. She ran on her wheel her usual amount, ate and all was normal. 

I have no idea what set her off in a spazzy late night huff lol
They have some crazy stuff run thru their little brains at times :roll:


----------



## ReginasMommy

This happened to me with Regina a few months ago. Here's the link to the thread:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13624

I was freaking out and crying, and it was the middle of the night, and I called my mom, and the emergency vet, and I was convinced she had had a stroke... then she went back to normal. I think I just really scared her on accident.


----------



## CloudyCandyx

Well, good to hear this isn't just me! I put him in his cage and went to bed, and he was uncurled by morning. But when I went to pick him up, he curled right back up and huffed and puffed. He came out of his ball after a bit, but as soon as he heard a noise he balled right back up (my sister is a human trumpet, so getting him to stay unballed with a real treat). Eventually I waited until he stopped huffing and started walking, and put him back in his cage so he can rest.
I think he's just in pain because of the quilling, scared because of the change of scenery, and annoyed because my parents' house is a lot noisier than my apartment. He was huffing like this yesterday when I was at my apartment, but he was doing fairly okay and I attributed it to the towel I had him in to catch his quills because he's not a fan of that towel. Today I'm going to set up a nice oatmeal bath for him and see what that does for his skin, and hopefully improves his temperament. He's usually such a sweet boy, so I panicked and forgot how painful quilling is. He seems to be doing better now, though. I can tell he still trusts me, and he's just in a lot of pain. My poor baby.


----------

